# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Langdurig last van mijn keel

## Alex2

hallo, ik heb al sinds vorig jaar mei juni denk last van me keel, het is niet zo heel erg, de ene keer is het meer als de andere keer.

nou zeggen mensen om mij heen dat het kan liggen aan je amandelen dat die eruit moeten.

mochten er mensen zijn die er verstand van hebben of die dit ook hebben ge had mij kunnen informeren, graaaaaaaag

want het is een hele zeurderige pijn

mvg 

alex

----------


## janenjoukje

Hallo Alex,


Dezelfde klacht heb ik ook. 
De kNO arts heeft bij mij van alles geprobeerd het kan ook allergie zijn. Ze hebben me hierna door verwezen naar de logopedist. Het kan zijn dat je de stem verkeerd gebruikt.
Heelaas heeft het bij mij nog niets geholpen maar misschien bij jou wel. 

mvg

Jan

----------

